# Sunday Brisket



## smokin monkey (Aug 2, 2016)

Wanted to to a Beef Brisket, so we had some for Sunday Dinner, and also wanted to make Beef Brisket Chilli for Monady Dinner.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 2, 2016






Injected 2.3 Kg Brisket with Beef Stock. Rubbed with GMG Beef Rub.

Cooked @ 105'C for four hours then brushed with Stubbs BBQ Sauce and foiled.

Cooked until IT was 92'C. About 8 Hours in total.

Removed from pit and wrapped n a towel, and left for 1 hour, before slicing some for Dinner.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 2, 2016






Fired up the Tandoor while I was waiting, and did some Chicken Tikka, for Monday lunch.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 2, 2016






Back to The Smokin Monkey Cook Book http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253497/the-smokin-monkey-cook-book


----------



## mike w (Aug 3, 2016)

That looks amazing! I bet it was wonderful :) 
That tandoor is pretty cool. I think that would be pretty fun to cook with.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 3, 2016)

Mike W said:


> That looks amazing! I bet it was wonderful :)
> That tandoor is pretty cool. I think that would be pretty fun to cook with.



Hi Mike, yes it tasted great.

The tandoor is fun to cook with, no low & slow with this.

That one was a manufactured one, but I built one from a Beer Keg.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/186223/tandoori-beer-keg


----------



## mike w (Aug 3, 2016)

Aww that keg tandoor is pretty awesome. Thanks for sharing the build link. How hot does the exterior of the keg get with the insulation you added?

I've got permission to build a small smokehouse here at my new house. (Living on a farm now) I'm a bit worried about using gas though so ive been kicking the idea around of either using a hibachi to produce the smoke and heat or something along those lines. It gets really really windy here so having the gas flames get blown out scare me. That keg might be a winner instead.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 3, 2016)

It gets hot, not sure how hot, not used it for over a year. Built it and took it to the UK SMF weekend and cooked Pizza in it.


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2016)

Good looking brisket Steve. Was this done the same way as the one you used for the Chilli at the meet?


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 6, 2016)

Lookin good Steve!  AND! can't beat some brisket chilli.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

